# E-Codes - Municipal Codes on the Internet



## workbook (Oct 28, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here is a very comprehensive list of local municipal codes. While not specifically electric related, there is some very good (and free) information here. Just find your state and municipality. http://www.generalcode.com/webcode2.html


Thank You. This is immensely valuable data. :thumbsup:


----------

